# PVR Comparsion document



## The Wishlist (Dec 7, 2010)

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...3X0w1cEZKV0RYUUE&single=true&gid=0&output=pdf

Looking for feedback on this folks. Willing to put info in there for stuff like dimensions, power consumption etc and all the other things which I've probably missed.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Looking good.

A few comments off the top of my head before I go to bed!


Tivo:

Recording Hours:
SD - 325
HD - 99

Correct, EPG not dynamic.

Copy recorded content... not with only the one SCART I wouldn't think.


----------



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

Interesting to compare them like that.
Spotted a minor typo... "programmes in their entirely" should read "in their entirety".


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

In the interest of fairness, you should also add the 100 or so unique TiVo features, like keep latest episode, sort series link priorities, view recording hiccups in one screen, twin simultaneous buffers etc..


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

I'm pretty sure you can sort series link priorities on the V+, I did it earlier.

And VM are _still_ on MPEG-2 for HD? I know it's 1TB now, but you really would be able to cram a whole lot more content on there if it was MPEG-4.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

My VM TiVo takes 20 watts. I've no idea about the other two boxes.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I understand that on Sky+HD, a KEEP flagged series has a higher priority then one not flagged KEEP when a clash arises. But nothing more than that.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> I'm pretty sure you can sort series link priorities on the V+, I did it earlier.
> 
> And VM are _still_ on MPEG-2 for HD? I know it's 1TB now, but you really would be able to cram a whole lot more content on there if it was MPEG-4.


is this done on a centrally managed screen like tivo?

sky+ doesn't have any centrally managed series link prioritiser and I am not aware of any other PVR except windows MCE that does.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

cyril said:


> is this done on a centrally managed screen like tivo?


Yep, see V+ screenshot below










Limited options though - you can only send a series to the top by pressing its number, 
so it takes a while if you want to move a series down - you have to move all the others up...!


----------



## passingbat (Feb 4, 2011)

cwaring said:


> Copy recorded content... not with only the one SCART I wouldn't think.


It's been reported that the scart and HDMI output work simultaneously, so people with TV sets wih HDMI inputs could use the scart to connect to a DVR and copy whilst watching the programme.

It's clunky compared to the V+ but will record to disc etc.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

mikerr said:


> Yep, see V+ screenshot below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds painful if you want to arrange 200 or so series and auto record wish lists!


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

It's painful on a TiVo - that's why I wrote the TivoWeb module to do it on your PC!


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

Oh yes - not got round to re-prioritizing yet on the new boxes.
Let's hope the iPad app makes it as good as your tivoweb module!


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

cyril said:


> That sounds painful if you want to arrange 200 or so series and auto record wish lists!


WTF, as if I'd have 200 series links! Bloody hell!


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Think like a TiVo owner  More is better.

I was a little disappointed that reorganising SPs on the new VM TiVo also leaves you looking at "Please Wait" for 30+ seconds on exit.
It's been 10 years, and TiVo coders still can't multithread a UI ?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> WTF, as if I'd have 200 series links! Bloody hell!


200-odd, why not?


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

mikerr said:


> Think like a TiVo owner  More is better.
> 
> I was a little disappointed that reorganising SPs on the new VM TiVo also leaves you looking at "Please Wait" for 30+ seconds on exit.
> It's been 10 years, and TiVo coders still can't multithread a UI ?


It's because TIVo dynamically recreates its TDL with multiple passes through the guide data. I guess they decided that Please Wait beats inaccurate information on the other screens.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry, I was just completely dumbfounded by the fact that someone could set up to 200 series links! How much space does that take up? I only have about 20 or so, and I'm pretty sure half of them are dead ones of series I've had to re-set the series link for!

(In fact, I should probably clear them out)


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

Don't forget auto-record wish lists. These take up about a third of my managed prioritized recordings in the list.

TiVo treats these the same for management purposes.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

On sky+ and lesser PVRs you can't really manage 50 let alone 1000 series links. TiVo and windows mce can manage 1000 or more. I think we discussed about 2000 was the limit in a thread about 10 years ago!

Say you want only the latest episodes of Jonathan Ross, Graham norton, Larry king, letterman, Howard stern, top gear and a couple of hundred other shows. You can have that with TiVo.
With other PVRs it would be either impossible or a nightmare to manage and prioritize.

I guess windows mce could manage 32768 series links at a guess.

I m thinking setting up a series link requires a few tens of kb of data. So storage of links is not a problem. Storage of HD programs is a problem though!

If you have catholic tastes and radio programs series linked you could easily go over 300.

But I guess most people don't use TiVo to it's full capability.


----------



## ericd121 (Dec 12, 2002)

cyril said:


> If you have catholic tastes and radio programs series linked you could easily go over 300.


I was about to make that very point!



VirginMediaPhil said:


> Sorry, I was just completely dumbfounded by the fact that someone could set up to 200 series links!


This goes back to the "How Tivo will change your life" discussion we were having in another thread.

Tivo gives you control by allowing you to record everything you watch, thus freeing you from the TV schedule.

The Series Links (nee Season Passes) persist so the new series of Shameless, Strictly, Smallville or Suddenly Susan will be recorded without having to even know they are returning.
(This also applies to programmes that don't begin with "S"  )

In this regard, Tivo is a "Set it and forget it" device.

I do have catholic tastes, but even those that don't, I'd guess must watch around 200 different shows each year.

Or maybe, after over eight years of having Tivo, I can't imagine limiting myself to anything less than that!


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

The thing is though, that I don't watch that many TV shows. Let's see, right now series linked I have Louie Spence, TV Burp, Gadget Show, Modern Family, I am going to record the new Simpsons series, Doctor Who (which I'll have to reset when the new series comes on), and... erm I think that's it. I'm sure there are more shows but, I have no radio shows since you can't record those, and yeah, that's all I can think of. So I just really couldn't believe that there is enough time in the world to watch 200 series link shows (excluding wishlists) each week!

I already have seen two features of TiVo that I will welcome heartily. They are the, supposedly, new feature of not dropping series links after the end of a series. V+ was supposed to do this but had to be done manually. Never worked for me.

The second is wishlists. I only have one in mind and that's Charlie Brooker. Shows like "How TV Ruined Your Life" were not well advertised, and it will also pick up stuff he's written, like Dead Set. But I'm sure I'll find other uses for them.

(I am actually a Catholic, but don't understand what you mean by Catholic tastes, sorry!)


----------



## The Wishlist (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. 

Been working on an updated version of the sheet throughout the day, its live now. So far, I've added: Power consumption; Dimensions; HD Channels & Cost; More info about VOD (Push, Pull, HD VOD and impact on home broadband connections); Rating content; Search functionality and Red button services.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> So I just really couldn't believe that there is enough time in the world to watch 200 series link shows (excluding wishlists) each week!


You're right. There isn't. Those 200 will have included many programmes that are dormant as either the shows aren't on, or possibly even shows that will never be on again but are left there "just in case".

When I dumped my S1 Tivo I had around 50 Season Passes on it.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

Catholic tastes means varied tastes. If you have kids or a partner with differing tastes you can easily double or treble the number of series links.

I think most of my season passes were dormant. But that's the beauty of TiVo. They sit there for ages and catch the new season without your intervention.

Obviously some are waiting in vain, e.g. For new sopranos, bsg, stargate SG-1 etc.

But if a new season is commissioned, even 10 years later, TiVo should catch it!

The 200 figure represents maybe 5 years of viewing, not 2 weeks!


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> The thing is though, that I don't watch that many TV shows. Let's see, right now series linked I have Louie Spence, TV Burp, Gadget Show, Modern Family, I am going to record the new Simpsons series, Doctor Who (which I'll have to reset when the new series comes on), and... erm I think that's it.


You only watch four or five hours of TV a week? Really?


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> The thing is though, that I don't watch that many TV shows. Let's see, right now series linked I have Louie Spence, TV Burp, Gadget Show, Modern Family, I am going to record the new Simpsons series, Doctor Who (which I'll have to reset when the new series comes on), and... erm I think that's it.


I currently have around 30 listed. Almost all of them added because they are being watched currently. This is a special time when TiVo is new and clean. Series links accumulate over time.



> I already have seen two features of TiVo that I will welcome heartily. They are the, supposedly, new feature of not dropping series links after the end of a series.


That's one of the reasons series links tend to accumulate. There's not much point in deleting them. My old TiVo had over 100 series links. Some were for occasional programmes like the Royal Institution Christmas Lectures, that would only kick in once a year. The Sky At Night is another one which has just one episode per month. Some were for shows that will probably never come back, although I did delete those occasionally. Most were for shows like Fringe, that aren't currently being broadcast but which will be back in a few months.



> The second is wishlists.


That's another reason the list grows. You can create wishlists speculatively, even when no current programme matches them.

(I like that the On Demand screen offers the option, if you don't want to pay to watch a movie, of creating a wishlist for it so you can watch it for free when it turns on normal TV. In the past I've use postal rental services like LoveFilm, and they let you maintain a list a movies you want them to send you. It'd make sense to port that list to your wishlists.)



> So I just really couldn't believe that there is enough time in the world to watch 200 series link shows (excluding wishlists) each week!


I probably watch around 3 hours of TV a day, which I think is about average. So the 30 items I mentioned above will be a mix of half-hour and full-hour programmes. Given that everything I watch appears in the series link list, 30 is probably about right.

What I've not yet figured out is how to use the terabyte of disk space. I'm used to 40gig, which is about 12 hours. I found that enough for one person. I'd watch most things within a few days of recording it, and if something wasn't watched after a week, it's probably OK to delete it because it's never going to be watched. Now with so much more space available, my habits should probably change. I wouldn't want to spend more time watching TV, so it'll be a matter of having more choice. Maybe I should be recording series now to watch in summer when there's not much good on.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Brangdon said:


> What I've not yet figured out is how to use the terabyte of disk space. I'm used to 40gig, which is about *12 hours*. I found that enough for one person.


My film wishlist would fill that alone !

As well as specific wishlists, I have a lowest priority non specific wishlist: "category:films" which just keeps 5 recent films in the list ready to play.

Also note that 2 tuners means you fill up twice as fast with wishlists, and a HD programme takes up 2x (or more) space than a normal SD one.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I have 1.5Tb; in practice that means I hardly ever set KUID as things tend to last four or five months anyway.

That may change now I'm recording a lot of HD, mind.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

TCM2007 said:


> You only watch four or five hours of TV a week? Really?


Of course not. All other viewing is live TV/VOD. I tend to flick around the channels and if there is nothing on, see if there is anything recorded, or on demand. With Virgin's vast library of both linear and OD shows, there is usually always something on. If not, off to the laptop!

I usually just watch a few hours before dinner, then after dinner I come up to do all work on the PC, i.e. responding to work e-mails, Skyping, instant messaging, and finally talking on message boards of course. I usually watch As Time Goes By on GOLD if it is on, and then later watch some repeats of Friends on E4, because amazingly I haven't actually watched that many of them and so I'm enjoying them as I do watch them.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> Of course not. All other viewing is live TV/VOD. I tend to flick around the channels and if there is nothing on, see if there is anything recorded, or on demand.


Ah, old school. Haven't watched TV like that since I got my TiVo 10 years ago; I tend to forget it still happens!

You'll soon get into the TiVo way.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Ahh. Live TV. How quaintly old-fashioned


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

TCM2007 said:


> Ah, old school. Haven't watched TV like that since I got my TiVo 10 years ago; I tend to forget it still happens!
> 
> You'll soon get into the TiVo way.


Doubt it. I'm hardly going to find anything new by not watching live TV. A lot of things have happened in my life thanks to seeing promotions for new TV shows or adverts. Live TV is not suddenly going to become a thing of the past.


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> Doubt it. I'm hardly going to find anything new by not watching live TV. A lot of things have happened in my life thanks to seeing promotions for new TV shows or adverts. Live TV is not suddenly going to become a thing of the past.


Sounds like Tivo is not for you. Fair enough, it doesn't suit everyone.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

That's just his views pre-tivo


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

I used to use V+ like that.. I very quickly went into 'Tivo mode' though and haven't seen live TV in over a week.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> Doubt it. I'm hardly going to find anything new by not watching live TV. A lot of things have happened in my life thanks to seeing promotions for new TV shows or adverts. Live TV is not suddenly going to become a thing of the past.


I think you'll be surprised. Plenty of ways of finding new stuff without channel hopping. Ask any TiVo owner!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Indeed. That's what Wishlists and Suggestions are for


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Or the Radio Times, YMMV.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Right. Yeah. Just like when using a S1  Come on, TC. You used to be very Pro-Tivo. I assume you're not now only because you can't get one of the new ones? And people called me selfish and smug, etc.!


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I always used a weekly TV guide with my S1 Carl; I'd go through it to pick out new one off shows and new series to record.

I never used suggestions (the algorithm is incapable of finding brand new things except on the most simplistic genre basis, also never recorded at peak times as the TiVo was rarely idle long enough to allow suggestions to record), and used some Wishlists for genres but only to find obscure stuff (like documentaries on bands on the music channels). 

But for new stuff on the main channels, using a TV guide remains by far the most time-efficient way to do it. Half an hour an a Saturday morning with the Telegraph or on Friday evening with the RT, sorted for the week.

As I've said elsewhere, I wouldn't have one of the new TiVos even if I lived in a Virgin area. It would be a huge step backwards from what I've got.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

TCM2007 said:


> As I've said elsewhere, I wouldn't have one of the new TiVos even if I lived in a Virgin area. It would be a huge step backwards from what I've got.


Have you used one yet ?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> I always used a weekly TV guide with my S1 Carl; I'd go through it to pick out new one off shows and new series to record.


Fair enough. I do buy one occasionally, but haven't bought one regularly since getting my original Tivo.



> I never used suggestions..


Different strokes... etc. I don't use them a lot, but they do occasonally throw up something I lke. Then again, I'm not as picky as you. And that wasn't meant as an insult  Just that I am happy with it suggesting other "US drama"-type shows. I supose I should try and watch more intellectual stuff but I tried that and fell asleep 



> As I've said elsewhere, I wouldn't have one of the new TiVos even if I lived in a Virgin area. It would be a huge step backwards from what I've got.


No. It would just be _different_.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

cwaring said:


> No. It would just be _different_.


Unless I didn't notice VM TiVo's ability to share media around the house to other boxes including XBoxes, to manage my music library and photographs, to show my ripped DVD collection on demand, to play and manage "downloaded" video, to have 4 tuners and unlimited disk space, to download TV shows to my mobile device or burn to DVD, and to have a monthly subscription cost of £0, it would definitely be a huge step backwards.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Different strokes... etc. I don't use them a lot, but they do occasonally throw up something I lke. Then again, I'm not as picky as you. And that wasn't meant as an insult  Just that I am happy with it suggesting other "US drama"-type shows. I supose I should try and watch more intellectual stuff but I tried that and fell asleep


That's all they can do though; pick shows based on genre.

I have no idea if the current TiVo algorithm tries to use "wisdom of crowds" others-who-recorded-this-also-recorded type logic, but as new shows haven't been shown yet there is no data for that kind of analysis to use until AFTER the programme has aired!


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

TCM2007 said:


> Unless I didn't notice VM TiVo's ability to share media around the house to other boxes including XBoxes, to manage my music library and photographs, to show my ripped DVD collection on demand, to play and manage "downloaded" video, to have 4 tuners and unlimited disk space, to download TV shows to my mobile device or burn to DVD, and to have a monthly subscription cost of £0, it would definitely be a huge step backwards.


Unlimited disk space ? wow can I buy one of those drives ? 
Sharing of media will probably come later as on the US TiVos
(to/from other tivo boxes and PC) 
- but yes, you're never going to match features like divx and general user upgrade and hackability of a PC based box with a consumer PVR.



TCM2007 said:


> I have no idea if the current TiVo algorithm tries to use "wisdom of crowds" others-who-recorded-this-also-recorded type logic, but as new shows haven't been shown yet there is no data for that kind of analysis to use until AFTER the programme has aired!


AIUI suggestions have aggregated other users data as well as your own since TiVo software V3 (S2 boxes and above).


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes I get the Radio Times. It's much easier than using the on-screen guide. I used to circle things in it before reminders came along, obviously I'll have to start doing that again.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> I used to circle things in it before reminders came along, obviously I'll have to start doing that again.


No. You jut set them to record there are then


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

I found wish lists with actors and directors quite good for finding new stuff. And So I just lookup similar stuff they have done either on Tivo,mce or imdb or wikipedia.

So I very rarely use radio times or other guides.

I usually have a quick flick through either the TiVo, sky or Windows MCE guides,
though trying to go through the sky+ guide fast is a bit painful.

The new TiVo also has a 'if you like this you will also like' feature.

If you like Buffy , TiVo recommends stargate sg1, Bones , futurama, big bang theory and futurama.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

Windows 7 MC and the New TiVo both have advantages and disadvantages. I wouldn't choose one over the over when you can have both


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

TCM2007 said:


> That's all they can do though; pick shows based on genre.


They can also pick shows based on actors and similar. The VM TiVo has a "Discovery Bar", which pushes shows based on configurable settings. I've increased the setting for "What's New" and lowered it for everything else, so we'll see if it's any good at highlighting new series.



> I have no idea if the current TiVo algorithm tries to use "wisdom of crowds" others-who-recorded-this-also-recorded type logic, but as new shows haven't been shown yet there is no data for that kind of analysis to use until AFTER the programme has aired!


I thought I'd seen Discovery Bar items explained along those lines, but can't find any examples now.

There's also a fairly rich browsing sub-menu, with various categories. There's a category for "Week's Highlights", for example. What they really ought to have is a category of new series, broken down by genre. There should be enough information in the guide data to populate it automatically.

(Edit: I don't have anything against the Radio Times, by the way; I'm just talking.)


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Brangdon said:


> There's also a fairly rich browsing sub-menu, with various categories. There's a category for "Week's Highlights", for example. What they really ought to have is a category of new series, broken down by genre. There should be enough information in the guide data to populate it automatically.


There's a "ideas" thread at the top of the page, you know


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

Oh yes almost forgot that the UK general chat section on this forum is good for finding new stuff!

Also it would be nice to have an on-screen guide that's super fast and without the top mini-tv area, just like the old S1 TiVo.

That way finding new stuff would be a lot faster, especially if it could also highlight stuff you might like, maybe in blue or a different colour.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Brangdon said:


> They can also pick shows based on actors and similar. The VM TiVo has a "Discovery Bar", which pushes shows based on configurable settings. I've increased the setting for "What's New" and lowered it for everything else, so we'll see if it's any good at highlighting new series.)


When VM TiVo has a significant user base it will highlight what VM want to promote.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

cyril said:


> If you like Buffy , TiVo recommends stargate sg1, Bones , futurama, big bang theory and futurama.


I know Futurama's good, but.. 

That's not really a rocket science list is it? Would anyone who liked Buffy not already know about those shows?

Maybe my taste in TV doesn't lend itself to this approach. I watch a lot of factual programming, and one-off or short series shows.

I doubt any of these systems would pick out a particular episode of Dispatches or would have spotted the Hugh's Fish Fight group of programmes.

I've not found any way round doing some manual work yet; you can get obsessive about trying to do too much in the EPG when sometimes it's just quicker and easier to use a paper and rely on the human beings who put together the best-of lists!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

You know the old saying about "if you can't say anything good about something then don't say anything at all. Perhaps you should stick to the S1 Forum, Stuart 

I find it odd that, as a fan of the S1 and, assuming the new one works in the same way, here you are bad-mouthing it.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Your Sky+HD Recording Hours figures need revising downwards.

This from the official "small print" on http://www.sky.com/shop/customer-shop/customer-offers/



> A Sky+HD box can store an average of 60 hours of HD or 185 hours of standard definition programmes.


----------



## The Wishlist (Dec 7, 2010)

cwaring said:


> Your Sky+HD Recording Hours figures need revising downwards.
> 
> This from the official "small print" on http://www.sky.com/shop/customer-shop/customer-offers/


But I'm comparing the 1TB Sky box. All figures for that are from the PDF Sky User Guide for the 1TB box.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Oh. Okay.  I'll be over here in the corner wearing the pointy hat with the "D" on it if anyone wants me


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Oh. Okay.  I'll be over here in the corner wearing the pointy hat with the "D" on it if anyone wants me


But will you still be close enough to the PC to enable posting


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

But of course. That's what netbooks are for


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

On the spreadsheet under tuners keep buffer, skyhd only keeps one tuners buffer, whereas TiVo can keep 2 tuners buffers.

Skyhd buffer also lost when playing a recorded item, whereas TiVo does not.


----------



## fysmd (Jan 4, 2002)

Sky Atlantic listed in available channels?


----------



## The Wishlist (Dec 7, 2010)

fysmd said:


> Sky Atlantic listed in available channels?


Where?

It says:


> Sky Atlantic, SSN, SS3, SS4, Sky News, Sky Arts 1, Sky Arts 2, Sky Movies Classics & Sky Movies Premiere +1 *not available in HD*


Gonna update that to make it clearer because I can see why people could get misled with the original text for that section.


----------



## fysmd (Jan 4, 2002)

Ahh, I see that now. Viewing on iPad is the best excuse I can come up with at short notice 
Sorry.

I think a positive list might be easier on the noodle though.


----------



## The Wishlist (Dec 7, 2010)

cyril said:


> On the spreadsheet under tuners keep buffer, skyhd only keeps one tuners buffer, whereas TiVo can keep 2 tuners buffers.


Someone said 3 tuners for TiVo? (Or will be 3 after the 3rd tuner is activated?)

Will update that section for Sky HD shortly, thanks.


----------



## The Wishlist (Dec 7, 2010)

fysmd said:


> Ahh, I see that now. Viewing on iPad is the best excuse I can come up with at short notice
> Sorry.


No apology necessary , it needs updating anyway because you're not the first person who looked at the sheet and thought that Sky Atlantic was available in HD on Virgin.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

Under series links, skyhd cannot remember series from one season to next, or if there is a mid season break for 4 weeks or more.

TiVo series links persist , even after 11 years in theory!

Also if you resume service after a year skyhd series links get all confused as I found out by putting in a year old disk. 
The series one TiVo happily continues after one, 2 or 3 years out of service.

Hopefully the new TiVo does the same!

In addition, only a fraction of all programs on skyhd have series links , albeit almost all for the most popular ones, whereas TiVo should have series links for almost every program, including radio.


----------

